# eas | Japanese Wheels Showroom Picture Thread



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

With an increasing amount of BMW owners mounting Japanese wheels on their vehicles now, we see many photographs of beautiful wheels from wheel manufacturers such as Advan, Neez, Volk, etc. This thread is meant to be a collective effort of various pictures of these beautiful Japanese wheels, mounted or off of our beloved BMWs.

Here are a couple to start with:

*Advan RS - Gunmetal*


*NEEZ Euro Cross Super Rim - Hyperblack*


*Volk TE37 - Magnesium Blue*


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

*Volk TE37 Super Lap*


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

*Volk Racing G2 - Formula Silver*


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

*Matte Black Volk CE38N*


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Here is a sight you don't see often:

*TE37SL on an 840CI*


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Matte Black Volk Racing G2:


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Matte Black TE37:


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Matte Black TE37 on e92 335i:


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Check out what the ALMS M3 has on for wheels:



Formula Silver Volk Racing G2


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Sparkling Graphite e92 335i w/ Gunmetal RS


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Does this count? Mini TE37s


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

*Volk Racing G2 on our project 135i:*


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Gloss Black Volk Racing G2:


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Neez Euro Cross on a Jerez Black e90 M3:


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Matte Black RE30s on an e46 M3:


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

A couple more


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Formula Silver G2 on an e90 M3:


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Neez Euro Cross on an e90 M3:


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Gunmetal TE37s:


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Formula Silver TE37s:


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

The weight of the Advan TCIII in 18x9.5":


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's something you don't see everyday:










White TE37s on a Toyota Pickup Truck.


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Dark Gunmetal Advan TCIII on e46 M3:


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

It's a TE37 party at EAS!


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

RED VOLKS :bow:


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Magnesium Blue TE37 Super Laps:


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Factory Red TE37s on this Vorsteiner GTS-V e92 M3:


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Red TE37SLs to be mounted soon!


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Another shot of the Volk Racing TE37 Super Laps in red!


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

*RED* TE37s on all the things!


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Red TE37s on a Z4MC!


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Matte Black Volk Racing G12s on our M3, picture taken at Auto Club Speedway:


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Volk TE37 and Work Emotion 11-RFT on EAS cars!


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's something you don't see every day, Bronze TE37s!


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Work Emotion 11R-FT on our project Z4M!


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

19" Work Meister S1 3 Piece:


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Volk Racing G12 Wheels (Matte black, 19x9.5 et22 front, 19x10.5 et22 rear)


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Mag blue CE 37's and an e46 m3


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

LSB with Graphite TE 37


----------

